# XC's - NE Scotland??



## MagicMelon (29 February 2016)

With Burgie BE in early April, does anyone know of any XC courses that are open for training or any XC events coming up?  I'm baffled as to how I'm meant to get any XC practice in before then!!


----------



## Britestar (29 February 2016)

Mosswood and if you're lucky Southside may be open.


----------



## PorkChop (1 March 2016)

Lindores is open now, and I would think Knock, Philorth and Burgie won't be long in opening.


----------



## spookypony (9 March 2016)

Is Tahuna's XC still viable? Or Corrachree?


----------



## MagicMelon (10 March 2016)

Where's Lindores? Never heard of it!  Both Knock and Mosswood are still closed, Mosswood said until April.  

I assumed Tahuna was no more?  Corrachree is a bit of a small course and I wasn't sure if they hired it out?


----------



## rachk89 (10 March 2016)

Mundole might be open now, and Pooltown have a field with some XC jumps in there which is apparently quite good. They both hire, but not sure if they are open.


----------



## Regandal (11 March 2016)

Lindores is in North Fife.


----------



## Britestar (20 April 2016)

FYI Philorth will open at the begining of May. They have a FB page for booking.


----------

